# Chartered Accountancy Final student from India



## vinoth8187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,
I’m a Chartered Accountancy Final student from India. I would be qualified in a few months time. I would like to know the prospects of beginning my career by moving to Singapore.

i have done 3.5 years internship(compulsory requirement) and have been working in CA practising firm for 2 years.

I need clarifications on the following:
1. Which field in Finance is of high demand -- Reporting and analysis, Internal Audit, Investment banking, Taxation, IS Audit?
2. If there is good scope for a fresher Chartered Accountant to get placed in Singapore. 
3. Will any additional qualification/ certification be helpful?

Please guide me on these. It would be great help. Thanks.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Foreign fresh graduates have a very low chance of getting a visa allowing work in Singapore. You'll have to prove that you have something (skills, experience, etc.) that local fresh graduates don't and find a job in exactly that field (or show that there are no local fresh grads).
You are better advised to work elsewhere for at least three years first and then move to Singapore. If you join a company with offices in Singapore, you might then even get an internal transfer - this is by far the easiest way!


----------

